# How to fix LG Micro HI-FI System



## tubelight (Sep 2, 2011)

Hi, my LG XC102 Micro HI-FI System has a problem in volume control. Even in full Max volume the sound is tooo low. Does anyone have any idea about how to fix it. Everythings is working fine. When turn the volume knob, it response accordingly but the sound is not loud as it used to be. Thanks


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

A lot of times these small systems aren't serviceable. Have you called LG yet? That's the first thing I would do. 

Welcome to HTS!


----------

